

Apple responds - rimantas
http://yfrog.com/83n4fp

======
giu
You may also like this one: <http://i.imgur.com/WhwlV.jpg>

~~~
jafl5272
Foxtrot did an similar gag: <http://www.gocomics.com/foxtrot/2010/03/21/>

------
davidedicillo
I saw this other version earlier this morning
[http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/3442940/img/Anonymous/Ap...](http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/3442940/img/Anonymous/AppleAd.jpg)

~~~
tomlin
We love not being a monopoly...except when it comes to hardware.

We love touch screens...yes, we know Flash works on touchscreens. Don't wanna
look up any of that pesky _evidence_.

We love building open-source products...but we also like to build closed app
stores and accept/deny apps based on a myriad of reasons. In fact, it's so bad
Opera had to use public opinion with a web-based timer to pressure us to
accept it.

We love HTML5...but would prefer you used apps, because we "always have an
app" for that.

We love giving the customers the best experience...but we'll pull out the red
herring and _help_ you understand the error of your ways.

We love that we don't charge an arm and a leg for software...just hardware.

------
watty
I was about to post how sick I am of seeing these ridiculous rebuttals but
this actually made me laugh.

------
frou_dh
We 'block' Adobe

------
jafl5272
Brilliant!

------
timdorr
Oddly enough, I got this email directly from Apple today:
[http://skitch.com/timdorr/dd1ie/the-all-new-adobe-
creative-s...](http://skitch.com/timdorr/dd1ie/the-all-new-adobe-creative-
suite-5-get-yours-today-trash)

Split brain marketing departments are hilarious.

------
jasonkester
Why is this being voted up?

------
WillyF
We lego Adobe?

~~~
jaekwon
That's a symbol that represents an unrecognized object (on Safari?). Say if
Flash weren't available on your browser, you'd see that.

~~~
jbrennan
I see them on the iPhone but actually I've never seen one on iPad. My guess is
they just show nothing instead of making it look like something's missing.

~~~
zweben
There was an early iPad video on Apple's site that showed the lego icon while
browsing a website (which they later edited), so it was there at least
initially.

